# Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Spiderhitch was nice enough to let me throw his Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic rod today on da field. 

This was the first time I got the chace to throw that rod. 

I only casted it once. 

And hit 140 yards with a Hatteras cast.

Not bad for the first time.

With a little more practice, I know I could have reached 150+ yards.

Very nice indeed.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

*Saltiga Ballistic*

I have heard nothing but good things about the Ballistic. the 35-405 Ballistic is on my short list of "I've gotta get one" rods. What is the sweet spot weight for that rod anyway? It says 4-12 oz....darn wide rating!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I wouldn't have believed it, but I think it's a purdy accurate rating.

I reached 140 with 5oz. 

Spiderhitch says he casted 12oz - and tried to break it - and the rod handled it well. He said he never could get one to break, and that guy can cast.  

Yes, he has more than one of em.


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

I've thrown down to 5 and a little chunk with mine. It responds well with that weight and handles 8 and the head of a large bunker comfortably too. I haven't tried a 10 on it as I have a Lami150 cut down for that payload. It loads differently than most every rod I've used. It may throw 4 but I'm pretty sure you couldn't load it well at all with much less than 5.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

this rod is pretty comfortable at almost any weight that it is rated for... i have seen Spyderhitch throw this rod with an 8 ounce sinker and about 4 pounds of sea grass stuck to it and MY GOD it handled that pretty well with no problem of course distance was not very far cause.. damn come on... its sea grass... but he threw it though... excellent rod... and yes jeff... he does have more than one of these... damn guy... lucky.... i casted this myself.. and yes.... pretty amazing comfort and distance with this rod...


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

All that range and I think the Fuji Lowrider guides that come on the Ballistic are suppose to be designed for both conventional and spinning reels. WOW!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

4nbait said:


> All that range and I think the Fuji Lowrider guides that come on the Ballistic are suppose to be designed for both conventional and spinning reels. WOW!


well mikes are built from blanks and i'm pretty sure he got rid of the lowriders...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

My SA-BS 33-405G arrived today. Pretty nice rod. Much different than my Tica's and Tsunami's. 

This accommodates both spinning and conventional casting reels. The first guide sure is smaller than a typical spinning guide and looks more fitting to that of a casting reel. I assume they accomodate both because the guide is further from the reel than a typical spinning setup? Am I correct in assuming this?

Newsjeff,

When you threw 140 yards, what model were you using?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

It was Mike's custom wrapped rod. The heavy model. 

With a pimped out 525mag kobby. 

Nice setup.


----------

